# WARNING about Uber Pro Card



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Once you hook up with Uber Pro Card, ALL your pay goes to the card, with no choice otherwise!

There is a $1000 daily transfer limit with a $20 fee. Which offsets the savings one gets from gas cash back.

Uber removed the ability in the Uber Driver app to CHANGE whom they send your pay too.

So once your on the UPC your screwed!

I made $2000 on the card, I wanted it keep it at that amount or near it, only that find that I couldn't revert my payments back to my bank account like before.

It was difficult finding the Branch Bank help, then HAD TO PUT IN A REQUEST to be removed which I raised hell and finally got a response which they said they would stop Auto Disbursement and control should revert back to the Uber Driver app.

Anyway they noted and would provide feedback to Uber over the issue.

My.take is what Uber and Branch are doing is attempting to hold as much of a Uber drivers money as possible for as long as possible.

Given Uber's reputation and crack pot dealings with other gimmicky types, I don't trust anything online related.

I keep my debit cards at an amount I won't kill myself over losing. So since learning I couldn't just switch payment back I said fsck this.

Be warned!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

They switched it off quick, back on normal weekly bank transfers now.

Being a guinea pig sucks. 😄


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Just thought of another thing.

Uber pay goes to UPC controlled by an app via heavy security and usually locked.

If Uber driver dies in a car accident, which is more likely to happen as we do 4-5 x more miles a year than the average driver.

How is ones next of kin, wife etc. supposed to even know or access the funds?

The UPC takes all the drivers pay, it accumulates the way they got it set up, penalizing of you transfer it out.

Shame on Uber for not retaining the option in the Uber Driver App to switch payout options and thus locking UPC users to the card.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Well I thought ii would be a good idea to have a second card, didn't think they would try to tie up all my pay and make me pay to transfer out a little at a time.

Apparently the card is for those who are having trouble managing their money, I'm just fine on the weekly bank transfers. I have the advantage if my phone dies or losing my wallet, can go to the bank as they know me and get some cash. Just less hassle for me, the gas savings wasn't much anyway.

Tying up large amounts of money in cyberspace scares the hell out of me.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well I thought ii would be a good idea to have a second card, didn't think they would try to tie up all my pay and make me pay to transfer out a little at a time.
> 
> Apparently the card is for those who are having trouble managing their money, I'm just fine on the weekly bank transfers. I have the advantage if my phone dies or losing my wallet, can go to the bank as they know me and get some cash. Just less hassle for me, the gas savings wasn't much anyway.
> 
> Tying up large amounts of money in cyberspace scares the hell out of me.


I've never, not ever used any card offered by Uber, Lyft, et. al.

I have always depended on having pay direct deposited into a bank of my choosing, that I have control over.

I have never used any 'instant pay' feature as my research showed me that anytime someone had a pay problem it was with that 'instant pay/cashout' feature.

The companies do not offer anything to their contract operators that does not benefit the company in one form or another.

I will driver for them, they will pay me and when they move to make their contract drivers into "employees" I will move on to another side gig ..... knowing that I have control over the banks where they send my money.

.


----------



## littlebitquirky2022 (10 d ago)

You can turn off the auto pay now.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Once you hook up with Uber Pro Card, ALL your pay goes to the card, with no choice otherwise!
> 
> There is a $1000 daily transfer limit with a $20 fee. Which offsets the savings one gets from gas cash back.
> 
> ...


I was sent a card awhile back and they had the wrong number registered and told me they would charge me fifteen dollars for a new card, so I said no and close the account…

So I would assume the new nonsense would be the same and I ain’t playing that game again.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I was sent a card awhile back and they had the wrong number registered and told me they would charge me fifteen dollars for a new card, so I said no and close the account…
> 
> So I would assume the new nonsense would be the same and I ain’t playing that game again.


I hate to point out the obvious…but it is Uber


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Yotadriver said:


> I hate to point out the obvious…but it is Uber


Yeah, Uber is like the Government and they can mess up a wet dream!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I didn't realize that Uber had successfully convinced anyone to sign up.


----------

